# automatic grooming



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

What do you think?

DP Auto Dog Brush | De enige hondenborstel ter wereld die automatisch borstelt.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Lol, N2... compared to brushing a matted dog with a slicker brush, walking on a bed of hot coals would be easier!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks great but I would be afraid it would pull the dogs hair


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I think that thing looks huge!!! It is bigger than Misha. I can't see being able to use it on a toy.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ummmm... Rather reminds me of all those "useful" gadgets in the Innovations catalogue years ago, that tended to end up in a dark cupboard after one use! Perhaps if I were a professional groomer, with incipient arthritis, it would be worth it to save my wrists, but as it is by the time I had got the thing out, plugged it together, persuaded the dog out from under the sofa, disentangled the flex and the waste tube, brushed half the dog, let dog go to disentangle the tube again, recovered the dog from under the sofa, finished the job, emptied out whatever waste canister and filters are trapping the hair, packed it all back in its box and put it away, I suspect I could have done both of them, stress free, with the brush and comb that sit in a bag beside my evening armchair!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

fjm said:


> Ummmm... Rather reminds me of all those "useful" gadgets in the Innovations catalogue years ago, that tended to end up in a dark cupboard after one use! Perhaps if I were a professional groomer, with incipient arthritis, it would be worth it to save my wrists, but as it is by the time I had got the thing out, plugged it together, persuaded the dog out from under the sofa, disentangled the flex and the waste tube, brushed half the dog, let dog go to disentangle the tube again, recovered the dog from under the sofa, finished the job, emptied out whatever waste canister and filters are trapping the hair, packed it all back in its box and put it away, I suspect I could have done both of them, stress free, with the brush and comb that sit in a bag beside my evening armchair!



Hahahahaha!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

My groomer friends have been laughing about this gadget...their main concern is, the dog being used as a model isn't even matted. Why not just use a BRUSH.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

What a waste of money !


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Couldn't even imagine using it on a matted dog............and it looks waaay too big & heavy AND you have to attach it to a canister vacuum cleaner......brushes take up less room! Another stupid invention for people who have money to waste!


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

I watched the video thinking the whole time, "That can't possibly be getting down to the skin" so it would probably leave mats at the base of the coat and therefore be no better than a fast surface brush, and certainly be harder on the arm (weight of the thing) and slower than a fast brush -which is useless on a long coat unless all you are going for is appearance and don't care about matting, right? LOL! I'm sure someone will be making money off that still, though.


----------



## Kyran (Sep 1, 2013)

This brush is invented in The Netherlands. 
I have seen it and worked a couple of times with it but I still have mixed feelings about it.
We have used it on severe matted dogs (poodles and doodles) and I have to say it does work!
It does get trough to the skin and doesn't scratch the skin. You just have to pull the skin tight. 
The dogs don't react on it if it catches on a matt it just works through it. I have seen plenty of dogs reacting if a normal brush catches on a matt.
That said do I think it is a wonder brush? No.
If the dog is coming in for a groom and that severely matted I would not use that brush just because it takes to long. You have to brush the dog, give him a bath, blow dry him, and than scissor him. I don't think the dog would be very happy after all of this.
I would clipper the dog short and tell the owner to cry a bit and just start over 
Poodle and doodle coats grow so fast and in the meantime the owner can learn the right way how to groom their beloved dog...


----------

